# halbgare Tussis



## Deutschliebhaber

Guten Abend!
Estoy leyendo un libro y hay algo que no consigo entender. La frase: "oder aus lauter Frust mit den anderen in die Disco dackelte, wo _mich_ halbgare Tussis,aus denen ich _mir_ herzlich wenig machte"... sobre todo lo que no entiendo es "halbgare Tussis", de halbgar solo he encontrado colleja o coscorrón y de Tussi, tía exagerada, pero no sé a qué se refiere. Agradezco vuestra ayuda. Danke!
P.D.: ¿y ese_ mich_ y ese_ mir_?
Tampoco entiendo:_ aus denen ich mir wenig machte    _


----------



## bwprius

Hola,

Para que nosotros podamos explicarte, empezando por el final, lo del mich y mir en la frase que citas "oder aus lauter Frust mit den anderen in die Disco dackelte, wo _mich_ halbgare Tussis, aus denen ich _mir_ herzlich wenig machte", necesitamos SIN FALTA el resto de la frase; sabrás que, en alemán, los verbos pueden estar en el quinto pino.

Lo otro: *Tussi*, para mí, es sinónimo de tía, chavala, sin más calificativos.

Y *halbgar *es a medio freír, es decir, aún no del todo maduras, por ejemplo.

P.S. Espero que no hemos infringido la netiquette (en cuanto a la forma de hablar de mujeres).


----------



## Deutschliebhaber

Muchas gracias Bwprius!
La frase sigue así: "mit sehnsüchtigen Blicken anschwärmten, was mir meist ziemlich auf die Nerven ging."
no entiendo nada, la verdad, jejeje. Tussi podría ser también "polluelo" referido a chico joven?
Muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Tonerl

Deutschliebhaber said:


> Tussi podría ser también_* "polluelo"*_ referido a chico joven?



_*He aqui mis sugerencias:

En este caso "polluelo/Küken" no tiene nada que ver con "Tussi" !

Tussi
coloquial, sobre todo peyorativo: 
mujer atractiva, consciente de la moda, egocéntrica, superficial 

umgangssprachlich, meist abwertend: attraktive, modebewusste, *_
_*ich-bezogene, oberflächliche Frau *_

_*Halbgare Tussi
nicht ausgereifte Person
unausgereifte Person
unreifer Mensch*_
persona inmadura

_*Diese Tussis/Mädchen sind mir völlig egal (aus denen mache ich mir herzlich wenig)*_
Estas chicas no me importan absolutamente nada

Saludos


----------



## bwprius

Gracias.

A ver, un intento de traducción de un germanoparlante (ni nativo español ni bilingüe):

... o que, por pura frustración, me iba con los demás a la discoteca, donde esas jovenzuelas solo medio maduras, que a mí, francamente, me daban bastante igual, me adoraban con miradas anhelantes, lo cual normalmente me ponía de los nervios.


----------



## Deutschliebhaber

Madre mía Bwprius! Muchísimas gracias!
Genial!
(Ésto me frustra porque creo que yo nunca llegaré a este nivel!)


----------

